
ZIRX Drops Its Consumer Valet Service To Focus On The Enterprise - ed
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/05/zirx-is-shutting-down-its-consumer-valet-service-to-focus-on-its-enterprise-business/
======
marvel_boy
It is a sensible thing to do. Company clients are profitable, but B2C
bussiness is very tough.

